# MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

Tonight I was starting to change my brakes on the rear of the vehicle. I went to retract the piston, and noticed it continues to spin, without retracting back into its original place. 
Does this mean the piston has seen the last of its days, or is there something that can be done to correct this problem?
Thanks everyone in advance for your help.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (LMHConcepts)*

Buy the Bentley Service Manual for your car.
It will explain many things that you don't understand.
Including the fact that you need a tool to rotate the caliper pistons while pressing on them to retract the pistons without damaging the calipers. A rear brake service tool set is available on sale right now from Harbor Freight for $20.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (germancarnut51)*

Thanks for....well, nothing.
I already have a Caliper and Brake Service Tool Kit
necessary to change my rear brakes.
As i stated, when I attempt to retract the piston back into the caliper, it just continuously spins and doesn't retract.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (LMHConcepts)*

If you have the tool to rotate and push the pistons back in and the pistons are just spinning, THEN you are doing something wrong.
Either not enough compression, or too much compression would be my guess.
Most people do not read the manual, so they don't know that it takes the right combination of pressure, and rotation to get the pistons to retract smoothly. Too much pressure on the pistons, or too little, and you won't be able to rotate the pistons, or the pistons will just spin and not retract. Since you say yours just spin, my guess is that you are not putting enough pressure onto the caliper pistons before trying to rotate them to retract.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (LMHConcepts)*

I don't think your caliper is bad on a car that new. It does require a good bit of pressure while rotating the caliper piston in. This is the one I use and it works like a champ:
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat08.htm


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_Too much pressure on the pistons, or too little, and you won't be able to rotate the pistons, or the pistons will just spin and not retract.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MKIV Rear Brake Caliper Question (LMHConcepts)*

Are you turning clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2006)

*Same problem!*

I am having the same problem with my MKIV Golf! I have the tool from Auto Zone, but my problem is that my caliper is so far out that I cannot fit the whole tool in there yet. I've been cranking on it while pushing in (probably not hard enough) and it's just turning and doesn't seem to be going in at all. I let my brakes get really low. It seems to turn a bit every few minutes, then, not spin at all. Could my caliper frozen? How would I know if it is?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you guys sure that you're using the tool correctly? There should be with your tool a metal plate that is the shape of a brake pad. It's used to brace the tool against the caliper so pressure can be applied to the piston. Take a picture of you using your tool. I'm curious.


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> but my problem is that my caliper is so far out that I cannot fit the whole tool in there yet.


sounds like the piston has popped out of the inner seal.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's possible to have the piston extend so far that the tool cannot be positioned inside of the caliper to complete retraction of the piston.

In those cases, what you have to do is try to install the tool without the plate, then place the caliper so that the tool handle is vertical, and use your weight to press the tool, while turning it hard (if it's hard to get the tool to turn, extend the tool handle length with a piece of pipe placed over the the handle.

It will be hard to get the piston to start retracting, but once you get it going, and get the piston to retract enough, you can add the plate, and use the tool as it was designed to be used.


----------

